# Myth BUSTED!



## RVT1K (Aug 31, 2020)

This happened on Saturday during some very unsettled weather. It had just poured down in buckets and, when I popped my head out the door, I saw this. 

Sorry for the cellphone photo but unfortunately it did not last long enough for me to get my real camera.

You will notice a distinct LACK of any pot of gold...


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2020)

Did you dig to be sure. Nobody ever said it'd just laying on the ground.


----------



## Strodav (Aug 31, 2020)

The gold was on the other end.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 31, 2020)

Dang. Next you will be saying Santa is going to be late this year........
Nice catch on the rain drops, just enough delay to show streaks and not just blur or dots


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 31, 2020)

Strodav said:


> The gold was on the other end.



The other end was in the tree, I checked...not there, either.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 31, 2020)

The cake is a lie, too!

Cool shot, cell phone or not.


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 31, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Dang. Next you will be saying Santa is going to be late this year........
> Nice catch on the rain drops, just enough delay to show streaks and not just blur or dots



I'll have to thank Samsung, all I did was point my phone outside. 

All joking aside I was left astounded by this. I've never seen a rainbow appear so close, garden hoses not included. I felt as if I could just reach out and grab it.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 31, 2020)

Actually it's behind that handrail.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 31, 2020)

@RVT1K  my life lesson came early. As a young boy I looked out the window after a rain to see the end of a huge rainbow firmly planted in our yard. As I ran out, visions of all the things I would buy with that pot of gold flashed through my mind. Like you, those dreams quickly vanished as I stood there with the colors bathing me in light, but no gold!


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 31, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> Actually it's behind that handrail.



If that were the case, I would have been posting from my private island compound in the Caribbean...


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2020)

Have you started digging yet?


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 31, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Have you started digging yet?



 I returned home and I can verify there is no pot of gold buried or otherwise... Not even a bowl of Lucky Charms.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2020)

Silly RVT1K, Lucky Charms are for kids!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 31, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Silly RVT1K, Lucky Charms are for kids!



I thought that Tricks were for kids.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2020)

Crap you're right!

Been that long since I saw the commercials. lol


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2020)

A local leprechaun probably absconded with the pot of gold before you were able to get out of the house.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 31, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Crap you're right!
> 
> Been that long since I saw the commercials. lol



We're showing our age, lol!


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 1, 2020)

Morning all....


----------



## pez (Sep 2, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> The cake is a lie, too!
> 
> Cool shot, cell phone or not.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 2, 2020)

If you find Fairys you will find the Gold.......Maybe......


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 2, 2020)

pez said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > The cake is a lie, too!
> ...



LMAO! Just perfect!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 2, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Crap you're right!
> 
> Been that long since I saw the commercials. lol



The memory is the first thing to go...


----------



## Space Face (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't think I have ever photographed a rainbow.  Not that I recall anyhow.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 8, 2020)

You could photoshop in a dime bag of Acapulco Gold...


----------

